# New ways to spice things up?



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

I love my husband, and our sex life is wonderful. But we're tired of the same old same old. We roleplay on occasion, and I'll wear lingerie, but it just feels so... conventional. What are tips to spice things up? Any and all ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

There was a time when we wrote erotic fantasy stories back and forth to each other. It was great for a while. Sadly, my wife is now a born again virgin.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tease each other for a couple days without actually having sex and don't masturbate. That makes the sex way way more intense when you do have it. One highly effective tease is a long sexual full body massage. Goal is to get each other really wound up and then stop 1-3 days of this and then a sensual massage / good foreplay and sex is explosive...





Mrs. Segedy said:


> I love my husband, and our sex life is wonderful. But we're tired of the same old same old. We roleplay on occasion, and I'll wear lingerie, but it just feels so... conventional. What are tips to spice things up? Any and all ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh wow there are so many things you can do to spice it up but it depends on your personal desires. Things I do might not work for you.

Lets see there is some kinky things like Bondage that gets us hot and its special.

Dom and Submissive is also fun to play.

Take turns at making the other one a sex slave for a day.

Hot oil massages always are good.

Photos of just the two of you are fun or make your own porn movie.

I could go on but you get the idea


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Happyquest said:


> Oh wow there are so many things you can do to spice it up but it depends on your personal desires. Things I do might not work for you.
> 
> Lets see there is some kinky things like Bondage that gets us hot and its special.
> 
> ...



That actually sounds like a lot of fun! I might have to try some of that.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

bumpgrind1 said:


> There was a time when we wrote erotic fantasy stories back and forth to each other. It was great for a while. Sadly, my wife is now a born again virgin.


why would being born again change your sex life? God gave us sex and wants us to be creative and sexual. I am born again and our sex life is fun kinky and creative.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Mrs. Segedy said:


> That actually sounds like a lot of fun! I might have to try some of that.


Give it all a try I recomend keeping sex alive new and fresh. There is so much you can do and read about on sex and marriage. There is a great game on line you can play too called Bliss. You can google it. Good luck


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Happyquest said:


> why would being born again change your sex life? God gave us sex and wants us to be creative and sexual. I am born again and our sex life is fun kinky and creative.


She says that she is ashamed now to say things out loud. If you read my other posts you will se that shes bi-polar together with a myrid of other problems. Lupus, RA, Chronic fatigue, Gall Bladder... hell, she even had worms. I should have just taken her fishin'.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Making a video is definitely fun- and sometimes funny to watch after.... i would love to do the whole starting up but not having sex for 3 days, but hubs is against it lol......- have you guys tried having sex or foreplay is locations other than the bedroom, or home for that matter?- 
Something else exciting that i like doing on occasion is when hubs is on the phone- unzip his pant n start giving him a b.j. its very arousing to watch him try to hold conversation while receiving, and trying to get off the phone as fast as he can. Plus its something he wouldnt expect


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

SweetiepieMI said:


> Something else exciting that i like doing on occasion is when hubs is on the phone- unzip his pant n start giving him a b.j. its very arousing to watch him try to hold conversation while receiving, and trying to get off the phone as fast as he can. Plus its something he wouldnt expect


I used to stand on the sofa while my wife talked on the phone to her mother and bonk her on the head with my pe***. She got off the phone as fast as she could too!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bumpgrind1 said:


> She says that she is ashamed now to say things out loud.


To BumpGrind1 -- sorry off subject. 

This does not surprise me at all . I can tell you this, I was the opposite of your wife (was spiritually minded then lost it), Religious since my teens and I was ALWAYS QUIET in bed-not even a peep, everything was vanilla, pretty boring, even my poor husband was somewhat repressed sexually. 
Once I got away from this mindset, I have blossomed & awakened to the erotic side of sex, of myself & what it means to please my husband. I have heard of other cases where, once born again, they start feeling "Dirty" about stuff they used to do in the bedroom. (of coarse this is not the norm, but it happens to some, especially women) 

My husband is thrilled I lost my religion. Even the guys he works with, one of them ended in divorce when his wife got "born again". The sex life came to a halt among other things they used to enjoy. 

A little is OK, but some take it way too far. Just my personal opionion. I was one who took it too far back in the day: I felt lingerie was bad- too stripper like, never flirted. I was seriously prudish. I would only read Christian books, wasn't much to choose from about sex back then! Still enjoyed sex when I had it- but even then I felt guilty about enjoying it ! I always felt oral was dirty, used to push my husband away, it was awful! I had God on the brain and being sacrificial way too much. 

Not sure how you overcome this. It seems most people will discover Redemption/Religion at some point in their life, for some it lasts, for some it is a season. My season went on for most of my life, but I feel more alive and Free now , sexually and mentally getting away from all of that.


----------



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

Just as a bit of a counterpoint to SA above me ... my wife and I are extremely religious, I'm a seminary student and we hope to be missionaries one day, if that gives you an indication of the depth of our Christian feelings. 

Let me just say it hasn't hindered our sex in one little bit. We both LOVE to talk dirty (and I mean VERY dirty), have sex on average 14-20 times a month, are very adventerous and love all kinds of kinky things. Religious fervour and sexuality/sensuality within marriage are not mutually exclussive things. Just saying.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

HopeinHouston said:


> Just as a bit of a counterpoint to SA above me ... my wife and I are extremely religious, I'm a seminary student and we hope to be missionaries one day, if that gives you an indication of the depth of our Christian feelings.
> 
> Let me just say it hasn't hindered our sex in one little bit. We both LOVE to talk dirty (and I mean VERY dirty), have sex on average 14-20 times a month, are very adventurous and love all kinds of kinky things. Religious fervor and sexuality/sensuality within marriage are not mutually exclusive things. Just saying.


You got it right then, unfortunately everybody doesn't  I personally think God is VERY happy seeing married people enjoying his gift to them. Look at it this way - would you like your child to think that the gift you gave them to enjoy was disgusting. Wouldn't say much for your children' s faith in your gift giving ability would it? Hmmm, doesn't seem very Christian to think that God would not be smart enough to give a good gift to married people does it?


----------



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

OneMarriedGuy said:


> You got it right then, unfortunately everybody doesn't


There are people with sexual hang ups for all manner and number of reasons. Relgion, in my personal opinion and experience, is no more of an indicator or cause of those problems than anything else is. Again, I can only speak from personal experience, and couples I have known and spoken with. But I come from a pretty conservative religious background, and as I said ... the religion=sexually vanilla stereotype is just that, a poor stereotype.


----------



## HunyLuv (Apr 20, 2010)

Try the following:
Texting dirty thoughts to each other...
Send dirty pics to each other on your fones...
Talk about ur fantasies...
Go to the porn store together and find toys! Good Luck!!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> I used to stand on the sofa while my wife talked on the phone to her mother and bonk her on the head with my pe***. She got off the phone as fast as she could too!


:lol::rofl::lol:

Thats too funny- hahahah hubs has never tried that but i would be laughing my ass off and blocking my eyes haha dont wanna get hurt!


----------

